# Profiles



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

For some reason i'm not allowed to view people's profiles. Heck, I can't even view my own. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

This is what it is saying:

Maser, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PM JS about it....


----------

